# Hey.....Gypo.....Skidders???



## rahtreelimbs (Feb 6, 2005)

I know the arbo end of treework but not the logging end. As a treeape my knowledge of skidders is limited.

What does a good skidder cost?

Can they accomodate a bucket?

Why are the chains so expensive?


Anything else I missed?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 6, 2005)

Rich, I really think a skidder is _just_ what you need. I mean, MANG! How have you gotten along without it all this time, eh?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh wait, you said gypo...


----------



## P_woozel (Feb 6, 2005)

The chains are expensive cause they have alot of grousers, they have the right twists so they grousers cant face anyway but up (mostly) You think the chains are pricey try 4 tires. Why would you want a bucket? Most have a push blade. Using chains will save tire life a little.


----------



## sedanman (Feb 6, 2005)

I want a skidder!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Feb 6, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> Rich, I really think a skidder is _just_ what you need. I mean, MANG! How have you gotten along without it all this time, eh?




I really need a good Treeape Mentor.........you interested.....ahh.....thats right you don't meet the qualifications!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 6, 2005)

Nah, yur a better climber than me.

I wish I could watch ya, I'd be taking notes.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Feb 6, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> Nah, yur a better climber than me.
> 
> I wish I could watch ya, I'd be taking notes.




Yeah..but can you see through the smoke???


----------



## P_woozel (Feb 6, 2005)

Rich, why do you want a skidder? 

:alien:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 6, 2005)

For the same reasons he wants chainsaws.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Feb 6, 2005)

P_woozel said:


> Rich, why do you want a skidder?
> 
> :alien:




I don't.........I just wanted to get some info on the other end........you know........being a treeape and all..........the logging industry is new to me.


Just curious!!!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Feb 6, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> For the same reasons he wants chainsaws.




Ya got that right!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 6, 2005)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Ya got that right!!!



See? Why doubt the Master?


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Feb 6, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> See? Why doubt the Master?




When it comes to swag nobody doubts the Master!!!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 6, 2005)

Whazzup?
John


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 6, 2005)

rahtreelimbs said:


> When it comes to swag nobody doubts the Master!!!




Well there ya go. :angel:


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 6, 2005)

Where's the Luv?
John

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment_20524.php


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 6, 2005)

Haha.


----------



## jason j ladue (Feb 7, 2005)

you gotta love this place  gypo _you _ are funny.


----------



## LJS (Feb 7, 2005)

Rich.....do you hear that buzzzzzing?......It's "Mosquitoblaster"......breakout the spray! Pssssssssssssssst! Pssssssssssssssst! Psssssssssssssst! Ahhhhhhhhhhha! Whazzzup! LJS


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Feb 7, 2005)

LJS said:


> Rich.....do you hear that buzzzzzing?......It's "Mosquitoblaster"......breakout the spray! Pssssssssssssssst! Pssssssssssssssst! Psssssssssssssst! Ahhhhhhhhhhha! Whazzzup! LJS



Maybe this post was a bad idea.....or.....maybe it should be elsewhere.

Seems that Butch just clutters and adds nothing in the way or noteworthly info.


Haven't we heard this before.....................


----------



## Ryan Willock (Feb 7, 2005)

Rich, a new JD540 cable skidder will run you a paltry $130,000 base price or you can get a loaded JD648 grapple for $230,000. Rich if you want to play with a skidder then I can arrange for you to take mine for a spin, I'll even let you play with the dozer and dump a few stems.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Rich, skidders like other equipment are great to have, however it helps if you can do most of your own repairs.
John


----------



## Crofter (Feb 7, 2005)

John, remember EHP told you not to touch ANYTHING till he gets back with the parts!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Feb 7, 2005)

Ryan Willock said:


> Rich, a new JD540 cable skidder will run you a paltry $130,000 base price or you can get a loaded JD648 grapple for $230,000. Rich if you want to play with a skidder then I can arrange for you to take mine for a spin, I'll even let you play with the dozer and dump a few stems.




And here I thought that Skidders were what ol' Butchie has on his undies!!!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh oh, does it matter that I lost some parts in the snow? I'll just cut wood till he gets back from JD.
John


----------



## Ryan Willock (Feb 8, 2005)

Rich, how would YOU know what Butch has in his undies? Is there something you would like to tell us???LOL


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Feb 8, 2005)

Ryan Willock said:


> Rich, how would YOU know what Butch has in his undies? Is there something you would like to tell us???LOL




All psychic detail!!!


----------



## Ryan Willock (Feb 8, 2005)

Ah, that would explain it! You had me scared for a minute!LOL


----------



## ehp (Feb 8, 2005)

Boy you were not kidding about hitting it harder were you Gypo. FRank , Gypo is on his own, he knows what he is doing , Right  .
Gypo should order himself a new 848 Deere John that way he could just back up to those money trees and grapple them out without using the winch, you see Gypo no hard work


----------



## DDM (Feb 8, 2005)

ehp said:


> Boy you were not kidding about hitting it harder were you Gypo. FRank , Gypo is on his own, he knows what he is doing , Right  .
> Gypo should order himself a new 848 Deere John that way he could just back up to those money trees and grapple them out without using the winch, you see Gypo no hard work



And if he had a Buncher He would have to Dirty up his Saws Dropping those trees either.


----------



## glens (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah, but it costs a lot more to replace a buncher when you drop a tree on it or run it over with your skidder.


----------



## DDM (Feb 8, 2005)

glens said:


> Yeah, but it costs a lot more to replace a buncher when you drop a tree on it or run it over with your skidder.



LMAO! True


----------



## ehp (Feb 8, 2005)

What kind of buncher are you guys telling Gypo to buy, to cut those trees the buncher would be twice the size and 4 or 5 times the weight of his skidder


----------



## DDM (Feb 8, 2005)

ehp said:


> What kind of buncher are you guys telling Gypo to buy, to cut those trees the buncher would be twice the size and 4 or 5 times the weight of his skidder



After a Quick search i couldn't find anything that would Bunch over a 24" Trunk.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Feb 9, 2005)

Gilbert makes a 28" Saw head for bunchers , there is another company I dont recall their name but they have one that does 32" and 36" , now thats what he needs : )


----------



## Ryan Willock (Feb 9, 2005)

Rob, have you seen the new disc head buncher for dozers? I haven't seen one in person but they look like they might just serve a nich.


----------



## ehp (Feb 9, 2005)

They make big heads, I have seen a head that would cut a 36 inch butt and it was on a big excavator but not sure of its name, it was up north cutting popular


----------



## caryr (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## ehp (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes Caryr, but this Gypo we are talking about , money means nothing to him , but us saw builders should be thinking , the more he spends on other equipment the less he will have to spend on saws unless he runs over them all


----------



## caryr (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## woodshop (Feb 9, 2005)

Ryan Willock said:


> Rich, a new JD540 cable skidder will run you a paltry $130,000 base price or you can get a loaded JD648 grapple for $230,000. Rich if you want to play with a skidder then I can arrange for you to take mine for a spin, I'll even let you play with the dozer and dump a few stems.


guys I haven't run a skidder since 1982 when I ran a timberjack grapple skidder for a pulpwood company, along with a Franklin feller-buncher. I have to tell you though, it was a LOT or fun and I would give anything to work one for a day again, if only to see if I still could handle the thing. Hard work bouncing around through the woods, got a workout, neck would sometimes ache from looking over my shoulder working the grapple when I was in a hurry, but I enjoyed it. It wasn't much fun when a hydraulic line would bust and spray oil all over you, and it would of course break where it was a mother to get at and fix. But I enjoyed that work a lot. Gypo have to say you look pretty darn cool on that skidder. You are right... if you can't work on your own equipment, its gonna cost you plenty. We did lots of our own stuff, using another skidder or the head on the feller buncher as a makeshift winch/hoist for when taking off a wheel or pulling a transmission.


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey Rich, the loggers showed up at the job site last summer, with a brand new Timberjack, OMG what a nice machine,


----------



## Ryan Willock (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm partial the new franklins but they don't have the dealers that deere and cat have. I also don't need a machine that large for what I do. My 130 does every thing that I ask of it and more, not to mention it doesn't stomp down the woods. Its about the same size as John's straight 540 maybe a tad bigger and putting out 100hp.


----------



## Timberjackboy (Feb 10, 2005)

I know of a early 1990s model ranger 665 that went for $11000 canadian and it only had 4000 hours on the motor. Good shape too, but buddy wanted some quick cash money.


----------

